# General Dwight D. Eisenhower's D-Day Speech



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you for posting what is likely to be the only mention of the D-Day Anniversary that I'll see today.

http://www.army.mil/d-day/

http://www.dday.org/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*D-Day anniversary stirs up powerful memories for vet*









Photo by Patrick Whittemore
1
2

James Gabaree

Sixty-eight years ago today, James Gabaree and the Fifth Ranger Battalion stormed Omaha Beach, killing and clawing their way through German forces to a victory that may now seem inevitable, but required the determination of young men ready to give up their own future to make it happen.
"I think the world was on a hinge. I really believe that," Gabaree said from his Newburyport home yesterday. "And I was prepared to die for it."
Gabaree, now 87, was 19 when he and 160,000 other American, British and Canadian soldiers crossed the English Channel on June 6, 1944, as part of the largest military invasion in history.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/re...niversary_stirs_up_powerful_memories_for_vet/


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am far from a religious man, but you can't helped be moved by Roosevelt's D-Day prayer on the night of June 6th.








> *Franklin Roosevelt's D-Day Prayer*
> June 6, 1944
> 
> My fellow Americans: Last night, when I spoke with you about the fall of Rome, I knew at that moment that troops of the United States and our allies were crossing the Channel in another and greater operation. It has come to pass with success thus far.
> ...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

From Power Point Ranger:

"If D-Day Were Today"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'Band of Brothers' honored on D-Day anniversary

SAINTE-MARIE-DU-MONT, France - A statue in the likeness of a Pennsylvania native whose quiet leadership was chronicled in the World War II book and television miniseries "Band of Brothers" is being unveiled near the beaches where the D-Day invasion of France began in 1944.
The 12-foot (3.6-meter) tall bronze statue in the Normandy village of Sainte-Marie-du-Mont shows Maj. Dick Winters with his weapon at the ready, evoking the massive Allied operation that paved the way for the end of the war.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/06/band-brothers-honored-on-d-day-anniversary/?test=latestnews#ixzz1x1w5qHlY


*'Boy on Beach' Haunts *
*WWII D-Day Medic *

Army medic Bernard Friedenberg is haunted by the 'terrible memories' of Normandy Invasion, 68 years later

*102-Year-Old Army Veteran Reflects on D-Day Invasion*
*PHOTOS: D-Day Remembered in Historic Images *
*PHOTOS: Rare D-Day Photos *


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Truly the great generation of heroes


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Doesn't anybody remember!?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a fine weapon right there.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Check out these D-Day photos:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/slideshow/2012/06/05/before-and-after-d-day-rare-color-photos/#slide=1

http://www.foxnews.com/us/slideshow/2012/06/06/d-day-68-years-later/#slide=1


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Doesn't anybody remember!?
> View attachment 480


 Sadly, I must admit I forgot. I've been busy getting my equipment together for Officer Ambrose' funeral on Friday and this slipped my mind.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

We must never forget these guys, they truly changed the course of world events.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Doesn't anybody remember!?
> View attachment 480


A friend and I went in on 50 Garand clips - and I couldn't think of a more fitting day to give him his share.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Someone told me that Obama didn't even mention D-Day today. As much as I don't want to believe it, it's totally plausible.

Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Someone told me that Obama didn't even mention D-Day today. As much as I don't want to believe it, it's totally plausible.
> 
> Anyone know if that's true?


*Obama all but ignores anniversary of D-Day*

Sixty eight years ago today, over 150,000 Allied servicemen stormed the beaches of Normandy hoping to crack Adolf Hitler's infamous Atlantic Wall.
Seventy nine days (and 71,700 Allied dead) later, the Battle of Normandy was officially declared over.
The current Commander-in-Chief elected not to attend any commemorations citing the anniversary of the D-Day battle.
To include today's commemoration at the nation's World War II Memorial in Washington, DC that was attended by veterans from across the nation, most in them on their 80s and 90s.
*However, Obama did cite the deaths of those who died on this date by winging his way to San Francisco for a campaign fundraising event.*

http://www.examiner.com/article/obama-all-but-ignores-anniversary-of-d-day


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> *Obama all but ignores anniversary of D-Day*
> 
> Sixty eight years ago today, over 150,000 Allied servicemen stormed the beaches of Normandy hoping to crack Adolf Hitler's infamous Atlantic Wall.
> Seventy nine days (and 71,700 Allied dead) later, the Battle of Normandy was officially declared over.
> ...


Absolutely inexcusable.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Absolutely inexcusable.


Barry has a different set of heroes.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> Barry has a different set of heroes.


 I thought it was cheech and chong.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He's a disgrace. That he would ignore veterans to rub elbows with celebrities doesn't surprise me at all. If you didn't click on the link to the article, this is the picture that was with it. Could someone please tell me what the hell he is doing? It looks like a really pathetic attempt at a salute. I don't know, maybe it's me, but I would think as the Commander in Chief one would at least be able to salute properly.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It looks like he's thumbing his nose.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

BACK OFF PEOPLE!!! He tweeted his respects. It's all good.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> BACK OFF PEOPLE!!! He tweeted his respects. It's all good.


He can stick his tweet up his ass, useless bastard.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> It looks like he's thumbing his nose.


That would make more sense with him.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> He's a disgrace. That he would ignore veterans to rub elbows with celebrities doesn't surprise me at all. If you didn't click on the link to the article, this is the picture that was with it. Could someone please tell me what the hell he is doing? It looks like a really pathetic attempt at a salute. I don't know, maybe it's me, but I would think as the Commander in Chief one would at least be able to salute properly.


Agreed..learn how to salute...AND PUT A TIE ON!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dan Stark said:


> BACK OFF PEOPLE!!! He tweeted his respects. It's all good.


You did it now... You gone pissed off Barry.

*There is a darkness inside of him. It wants to get out, it wants to walk around. It wants some walkin around money. And it wants to buy some shoes. And it wants to walk up to the people and say hey Barry don't play no shit, you feel me? Barry never been about that, Barry never been about playin no shit.*


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Doesn't anybody remember!?
> View attachment 480


One of the favorites in my arsenal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> Agreed..learn how to salute...AND PUT A TIE ON!


We have the first President who dresses like a Stop & Shop manager.


----------

